# Craftsman tools.



## Flip (Nov 18, 2011)

New guy with a question here. A friend offered me an 9 piece set of craftsman turning knives today for 35.00. They are in a case probably worth more than the knives. These are very old tools but look almost unused. Since these are carbon steel tools, how will they compare to my HSS tools , other than needing sharpening more often? and are they worth the price?? 

Flip


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

I have had bad luck with craftsman lathe tools. handles splitting, some tools even bending. For a cheaper set of starter tools check out these high speed tool sets. if you look at these close almost look the same..


http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-wood-lathe-chisel-set-47066.html

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCHSS8.html


----------



## Flip (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I am using bodger HSS tools now. Just curious how craftsman compared. Might just put them on a shelf.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Those tools are fine. I've used them and still use a couple. The don't hold an edge as long as HSS but sharpened properly and used properly they work pretty well. Besides you'll pay more than $35 for one bowl gouge. You should probably buy one of those anyway but the other tools will be handy.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have the new HSS version of Craftsman lathe tools and I'm very happy with them. They were free as a rebate offer but supposedly sell for $100.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

$35 for 9 tools!? 

I'd buy it in a heartbeat. Even if I had to sharpen more frequently.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i would buy them too


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought some older craftsman tools off a CL add and have only used a few of them. My purpose was to be able to make some custom tools to use for specific things I have in mind. You will have to sharpen them very often, they dull up really fast.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I started with a handful of Craftsman tools that I bought on eBay -- parting tool, spindle roughing gouge, skew and round nose scraper.

Since then I've bought a PennState HSS bowl gouge and larger scraper, and a couple of Doug Thompson gouges (bowl and detail).

The Craftsman tools are fine. I use them when making pens. The quality difference of the Thompson tools is obvious even to me, but I don't intend to buy replacements for the perfectly functional ones I started with (at least, not until there's no useful steel left in them).

p.s. that means "buy them, $35 is a bargain!"


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I have an old set of Craftsman lathe tools that was my Father's. I like them so much that a couple years ago I saw NOS set on eBay and snatched them up. I think I paid about $35 myself. I think they work great and hold an edge just fine but I have never owned a set oh HSS chisels.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Flip,
I too bought a set of older craftsman turning tools when I was first starting turning. If I remember right, they were around $35, must be the going price. They are fine, I use them from time to time. There's still something nice about having some craftsman brand tools in the rack, especially when they say 'made in the USA' on them. 
Mike Hawkins​


----------



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a set of1972 Craftsman tools that came with my 1972 Craftsman 12 " wood lathe that came to me after my father in laws death.I use them every day along with my EST tool.I just sharpen a little more.They hold a good edge;Mack


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Old C-Man set here,do OK.

The one thing about buying modest priced sets is that you'll quickly see which one/s you're using at their limit.Then you can step up to one of the premium tool co's and starting with THAT particular profile.....letting the job and your talent pave the way.BW


----------



## Flip (Nov 18, 2011)

Good point firehawk. Made in USA. I started turning about 3 years ago and always used HSS. Have a mixture of different brands. These just stood out in appearance, the cool wood box lined in blue velvet, the high chrome finish, and as you pointed out Firehawk, the impressive embossed stamp on the larger ones, including the words "made in USA. If nothing else, they certainly catch your eye.


----------

